
Ask HN: Are there any HTTP redirect services? - billpg
Hi HN. I have a domain with a few documents that I&#x27;d like to retire, but I want to keep those URLs working.<p>What I need is a web server that I can configure with a .htaccess file that redirects anyone visiting an old URL to the document&#x27;s new location.<p>Why not open a commodity shared web-host? Sure I could, I just figured a custom service like this could be done a lot cheaper without all the other stuff that shared web hosts do. I suspect I&#x27;m not the only person with a need exactly like mine.<p>Any offers?
======
detaro
You can do that with free static hosting services like Netlify (Netlify
specifically also supports serving "proper" HTTP redirects), or maybe free
tiers of CDNs.

~~~
billpg
I hope they are not free services that might suddenly become "Hey look at this
ad before we redirect you" type services.

